# New GH protocol



## bvs (Dec 28, 2021)

Still working out the finer details of this run, but im looking to maximise results and minimise costs (ive got legit humatrope, but its pricey af). Obviously a healthy dose of anabolics will be run alongside



Mon/Wednesday/Friday 
Humatrope 1.5iu, once in the morning and once pre workout

Mk677 10mg, once in the morning and once pre workout 

Ghrp6 200mcg post workout 

Lantus 20iu in the morning 
Humalog 5iu post workout 




Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday
IGF LR3 100mcg in the morning 

Mk677 10mg, once in the morning and once pre workout 

Ghrp6 200mcg post workout 

Slin Pills (insulin mimetic) with each meal


Gimme your thoughts...


----------



## bvs (Dec 28, 2021)

P.s 

Ill take sundays off in terms of the GH protocol

The GHRP6 and mk677 are used here primarily for hunger,  but also boost GH a small amount


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2021)

I don't know if ghrelin mimetics will actually work to boost GH timed so close to exogenous GH dosages.

As far as slin, the short acting slin should be based on the amount carbs you are having for that meal. I'll just assume you are aware and already know that 5iu of humalog is all you need.

Beyond this I have nothing of value to add... I am interested in hearing how the IGF LR3 works for you though.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 28, 2021)

Man between your AAS protocol and your GH protocol you got a ton going on. 

You pushing hard for that shiney card this year? Switching divisions? 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I don't know if ghrelin mimetics will actually work to boost GH timed so close to exogenous GH dosages.
> 
> As far as slin, the short acting slin should be based on the amount carbs you are having for that meal. I'll just assume you are aware and already know that 5iu of humalog is all you need.
> 
> Beyond this I have nothing of value to add... I am interested in hearing how the IGF LR3 works for you though.



I am also interested in the IGF LR3 and how it is working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

